# Freezing apps...



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

I noticed a LOT of running apps in app manager on my n3, so now I'm in the process of freezing bloatware.

I pretty much froze all the Verizon crap, and now I'm wondering if anyone has any sort of list of apps/system apps that are OK to freeze??

TIA!


----------

